# Outback "loft" Toy Hauler Info Needed



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

I am new to this site and my wife and I have been admiring the Outbacks for some time now. We resently sold our Trail Cruiser QBSS30 in hopes of buying a local toy hauler that also ended up selling the same day as our camper, sooooo...... Now here we are looking and I am kinda hung up on the idea of finding a slightly used "loft". I would love to hear from any of you that have one or know about them. I heard that they had very limited production in the 2 yrs that the were manufactured. I have actually found a used one but it's about 1000 miles away from us, we're in upstate NY.

Did this model have many problems?

Have any of you towed it with a 1/2 ton pick up truck and if so, how did that go?

Thanks ahead of time, Doug


----------



## 4123163h (Oct 27, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> I am new to this site and my wife and I have been admiring the Outbacks for some time now. We resently sold our Trail Cruiser QBSS30 in hopes of buying a local toy hauler that also ended up selling the same day as our camper, sooooo...... Now here we are looking and I am kinda hung up on the idea of finding a slightly used "loft". I would love to hear from any of you that have one or know about them. I heard that they had very limited production in the 2 yrs that the were manufactured. I have actually found a used one but it's about 1000 miles away from us, we're in upstate NY.
> 
> Did this model have many problems?
> 
> ...


They have one at the Myrtle Beach Camping World RV Sales. I dont know if it was new or used. We went in and looked at it. It is a very interesting camper. They had it set up and it looked good. They might have it on there web site.

Good Luck, 
Mark & Bonnie


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> I am new to this site and my wife and I have been admiring the Outbacks for some time now. We resently sold our Trail Cruiser QBSS30 in hopes of buying a local toy hauler that also ended up selling the same day as our camper, sooooo...... Now here we are looking and I am kinda hung up on the idea of finding a slightly used "loft". I would love to hear from any of you that have one or know about them. I heard that they had very limited production in the 2 yrs that the were manufactured. I have actually found a used one but it's about 1000 miles away from us, we're in upstate NY.
> 
> Did this model have many problems?
> 
> ...


I have one that I have had no issue with at all. I am completely happy with it. So I am told the limited production was due to lack of sales. So as of right now there are only about 4 that have sold (to my dealers knowledge) and it is either find one used, or get it off another dealers lot.

I am towing it with a truck that is according to NYS a 1/2 ton (motor, tranny, and axles are from a 3500) So I can't comment on that. I basically have the powertrain of a 3500, and the suspension of a 1500. I tow it without any struggle, but that is with a Vortec Max 6.0 and a 5 speed allison tranny.

Brent


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

Went to go look at one before I bought the 5th wheel. I loved the idea of the pop up room and I liked the garage with closet. Is slightly bigger then my 5th wheels garage too. The only reason we didn't buy it was no bedroom.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

forceten said:


> Went to go look at one before I bought the 5th wheel. I loved the idea of the pop up room and I liked the garage with closet. Is slightly bigger then my 5th wheels garage too. The only reason we didn't buy it was no bedroom.


I was told by a guy that has a used one for sale (private sale) that there was only 80 of these units made. Does anyone out there have knowledge of production numbers on Outbacks?


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

As stated some other places on this site, we have owned a outback loft for just about a year now. Overall we are very happy with the unit. I do however think they could have did a little more R&D on the unit before releasing it. A few things I hate is no a/c in the loft. We live in FL and don't even bother popping the loft in the summer. Just to damn hot up there. Second is the poor design of retracting the loft. The clamps are located inside and climbing on your stomach in a tight area is rediculious to snap these down. There are a few other things they could have done better, but those are my biggest complaints. I just hope the cable system or canvas rip because I have a feeling it will be a son of a gun to get fixed.


----------



## tyandow (Aug 18, 2008)

You should look online at Petes RV's in South Burlington, VT. They have a brand new one on their lot, or at least they did two weeks ago when I was driving by.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

tyandow said:


> You should look online at Petes RV's in South Burlington, VT. They have a brand new one on their lot, or at least they did two weeks ago when I was driving by.


I called there about 2 weeks ago and the salesman said that they din't have one. He said that they did and it took like all summer to get rid of it! Now you're making me wonder if the guy knew what he was talking about. Are you sure it was just two weeks ago that they had one?


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> You should look online at Petes RV's in South Burlington, VT. They have a brand new one on their lot, or at least they did two weeks ago when I was driving by.


I called there about 2 weeks ago and the salesman said that they din't have one. He said that they did and it took like all summer to get rid of it! Now you're making me wonder if the guy knew what he was talking about. Are you sure it was just two weeks ago that they had one?
[/quote]

Try Camping World in Bath, NY. They have one listed at $23,900. I took a look, but the stairs are too steep for me.


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

Mary said:


> You should look online at Petes RV's in South Burlington, VT. They have a brand new one on their lot, or at least they did two weeks ago when I was driving by.


I called there about 2 weeks ago and the salesman said that they din't have one. He said that they did and it took like all summer to get rid of it! Now you're making me wonder if the guy knew what he was talking about. Are you sure it was just two weeks ago that they had one?
[/quote]

Try Camping World in Bath, NY. They have one listed at $23,900. I took a look, but the stairs are too steep for me.
[/quote]

The loft is a truly unique unit. It's not for everyone. Yes the stairs are steep, but if you look at all the cool options keystone packed into a 27 footer (staircase, gargage, full bath, slide out couch,etc) you would see that not everything the loft gives you would be perfect. I would like to add a gas fireplace and 60 inch LCD TV but lets be real. Many people have toured a loft and say, "that is sooo cool" My wife is not the person who like to attract attention and at times regrets buying the loft because so many people bug us at the campsites. We have met many good people that way but the last couple was the icing on the cake when they stopped by the site 4 times and the last time got upset because my wife would not give them a tour inside the unit. Our peaceful once a year vacation turned into a tourist attraction. Moral of the story is again, the loft isn't for everyone especially if you want peace and quiet...lol


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Mary said:


> You should look online at Petes RV's in South Burlington, VT. They have a brand new one on their lot, or at least they did two weeks ago when I was driving by.


I called there about 2 weeks ago and the salesman said that they din't have one. He said that they did and it took like all summer to get rid of it! Now you're making me wonder if the guy knew what he was talking about. Are you sure it was just two weeks ago that they had one?
[/quote]

Try Camping World in Bath, NY. They have one listed at $23,900. I took a look, but the stairs are too steep for me.

It's funny that you mentioned this one. I just made a deal today and they accepted my offer of $19,000 even for that same camper! Is that a sweet deal or WHAT?
[/quote]


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbuc71 said:


> You should look online at Petes RV's in South Burlington, VT. They have a brand new one on their lot, or at least they did two weeks ago when I was driving by.


I called there about 2 weeks ago and the salesman said that they din't have one. He said that they did and it took like all summer to get rid of it! Now you're making me wonder if the guy knew what he was talking about. Are you sure it was just two weeks ago that they had one?
[/quote]

Try Camping World in Bath, NY. They have one listed at $23,900. I took a look, but the stairs are too steep for me.
[/quote]

The loft is a truly unique unit. It's not for everyone. Yes the stairs are steep, but if you look at all the cool options keystone packed into a 27 footer (staircase, gargage, full bath, slide out couch,etc) you would see that not everything the loft gives you would be perfect. I would like to add a gas fireplace and 60 inch LCD TV but lets be real. Many people have toured a loft and say, "that is sooo cool" My wife is not the person who like to attract attention and at times regrets buying the loft because so many people bug us at the campsites. We have met many good people that way but the last couple was the icing on the cake when they stopped by the site 4 times and the last time got upset because my wife would not give them a tour inside the unit. Our peaceful once a year vacation turned into a tourist attraction. Moral of the story is again, the loft isn't for everyone especially if you want peace and quiet...lol
[/quote]

I am a salesman by trade and tend to be a bit on the social side, I told me wife of the warnings that the salesman gave me where we ARE buying a new one about the other campers wanting constant tours....she said that for ME that would be a selling point!


----------



## Mary (Sep 21, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> You should look online at Petes RV's in South Burlington, VT. They have a brand new one on their lot, or at least they did two weeks ago when I was driving by.


I called there about 2 weeks ago and the salesman said that they din't have one. He said that they did and it took like all summer to get rid of it! Now you're making me wonder if the guy knew what he was talking about. Are you sure it was just two weeks ago that they had one?
[/quote]

Try Camping World in Bath, NY. They have one listed at $23,900. I took a look, but the stairs are too steep for me.

It's funny that you mentioned this one. I just made a deal today and they accepted my offer of $19,000 even for that same camper! Is that a sweet deal or WHAT?
[/quote]
[/quote]
Congratulations on your new camper. We had our 3 year old grandson with us when we looked at it and he was really enchanted with the "tower camper."


----------



## hallfleming (Jun 29, 2009)

I towed the one I owned (for 2 weeks) with a Triton V8 Expedition which is a 1/2 ton rated about 9000lbs for towing. It's a pretty heavy tow. From Louisiana to Georgia I got 8mpg on the highway at 55mph. The same truck pulled a Passport 300BH at 12mpg. It's super tall with the high ceiling, lots of drag. I gave in to Diesels now so I stopped complaining about MPG's...











rdrunr said:


> I am new to this site and my wife and I have been admiring the Outbacks for some time now. We resently sold our Trail Cruiser QBSS30 in hopes of buying a local toy hauler that also ended up selling the same day as our camper, sooooo...... Now here we are looking and I am kinda hung up on the idea of finding a slightly used "loft". I would love to hear from any of you that have one or know about them. I heard that they had very limited production in the 2 yrs that the were manufactured. I have actually found a used one but it's about 1000 miles away from us, we're in upstate NY.
> 
> Did this model have many problems?
> 
> ...


----------

